# NOT mantis but still cute



## Bono007 (Mar 16, 2012)

I have been breeding parrotlets for about 3 years and here is my latest clutch.


----------



## agent A (Mar 16, 2012)

Aww so cute!!! :wub:


----------



## Bryce08 (Mar 16, 2012)

very very addorable...love the little green you can see


----------



## Bono007 (Mar 16, 2012)

thanks these are the smallest of the parrot family but have the personality of a macaw.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 16, 2012)

adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 16, 2012)

Bono007 said:


> thanks these are the smallest of the parrot family but have the personality of a macaw.


what kind of parrotlets are they?


----------



## twolfe (Mar 16, 2012)

Cute! Can you post a photo of the adults?


----------



## Bono007 (Mar 16, 2012)

they are called "parrotlets" and are the funniest little birds i have


----------



## Bono007 (Mar 16, 2012)

they grow to be the size of a parakeet but much more courious, friendler and quiet. Here are some grass parakeets that I have breed in the past.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 16, 2012)

Are they nicer than lovebirds? I had a bad experience with lovebirds


----------



## Bono007 (Mar 16, 2012)

well it depends some of these are meanier than heck but for the most part if you handle them all the time they will be your best friend and wont bite.


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 16, 2012)

do they sing? My friend taught his parrakeet to sing the star wars intro song


----------



## kunturman (Mar 17, 2012)

Pacific parrotlets,are like mini amazons. Looks like you have the blue mutation and the regulars.

Thanks for sharing your feathery friends.


----------



## happy1892 (Mar 17, 2012)

Bono007 said:


> thanks these are the smallest of the parrot family but have the personality of a macaw.


I thought Budgerigars were smaller. I will search. They are cute and ugly at the same time.


----------



## happy1892 (Mar 17, 2012)

I have read Yellow Capped Pygmy Parrots are the smallest parrots in the world. Here.


----------



## kunturman (Apr 5, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> I have read Yellow Capped Pygmy Parrots are the smallest parrots in the world. Here.


The article actually says that the B_uff-faced pygmy parrots, Micropsitta pusio, are the smallest. _

I also though parrolets were probably the smallest parrots out there....ha! mistery solved


----------

